# D90 - ProMaster Flash - Question



## ArtP (Dec 9, 2010)

Can I use my ProMaster FTD 5700 flash with my Nikon D90?  

I'm afraid to simply try it.  The contacts look like they may work, but I don't want to hurt the D90.  I am new to Nikon, having had Canon for many years.  My usage has diminished as my daughters grew up and moved on.  It was time for a new camera and the D90 seems right, and similar to what I had with Canon, so that's what I bought.

Thank you for any advise...


----------



## pdq5oh (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd check with either Promaster or a shop that sells them. Was this a flash you used with your Canon in the past? The current Promaster flashes are maker specific. I'd guess at best it may work as an automatic flash determining exposure based on distance. I wouldn't use it until I was sure it wouldn't harm the camera.


----------



## ArtP (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  I think you are right.  And especially, I don't want to damage the camera.

I'm really out of touch with things, but want to get going again.  As I go through the various information it is coming back.

Take care...


----------



## esso (Dec 26, 2010)

You will not damage your camera wuth this flash. I'm using Promaster FTD 5700 about four years with digital (Nikon D100, D50, D80) and have excellent result. Mostly with with D50 as this cam has synchrinization 1/500 in manual mode ( I prefer to shot in manual). With slave module it may be used as slave flash.


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2010)

Flash units are usually readily interchangeable between brands.

The key is the flash units trigger voltage.

However, when in doubt you can always put a Wein Safe Sync between a flash unit and a camera for insurance.

Wein Safe-Sync Hot Shoe to Hot Shoe (SSHSHS) 990-560 B&H Photo


----------

